# I found some bottles



## pistolpete (May 17, 2011)

I reside in Georgia, and my son and I have been digging around in a creek behind our house. We've been finding what seems to me to be old bottles. I've never collected them and don't know much about them, until I recently started doing some research. Here are a couple that I have found. Can anyone tell me some details about them? Thank you...Pistol Pete


 This is a small bottle with the words:

 LUBIN
 PARFUMEUR
 PARIS


----------



## surfaceone (May 17, 2011)

Hello pistolpete,

 Welcome to A-BN and thanks for bringing the Lubin. Lotta history behind Lubin. Is the throat ground for a stopper on yours?

 "Pierre FranÃ§ois Lubin founded his perfume house in Paris after the French Revolution in 1798. Lubin provided perfumed ribbons, ball masks and rice powders to â€˜les Incroyables et Merveilleusesâ€™, the young men and women who wore eccentric fashion to proclaim their freedom after the Reign of Terror. With the launch of â€˜Eau Vivifianteâ€™, Lubin won the favour of the Imperial Court, creating fragrances for Empress Josephine, Pauline Bonaparte, Princess Borghese, the last Queen of France Marie-Amelie and the Russian Tsar Alexander the 1st. The first parfumeur to conquer the New World in 1830, Lubinâ€™s impressionist fragrances drew inspiration from faraway countries and were famous the world over. The latest offering, Idole, blends rum absolute, saffron, smoked ebony, leather and red sandalwood, reminiscent of the early sea trading of precious spices." From.

 They're still going strong.

 This one was excavated in Australia.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 Sorry, I just got a call and gotta go. I'll get back to this in a little bit...


----------



## pistolpete (May 17, 2011)

This is fantastic info!!! Thank you so much! Here is a closer photo of the neck. Any idea on the date of the piece? Maybe you were getting to that before the call came...Pete


----------



## surfaceone (May 17, 2011)

> I did find online that the Lubin bottle may be 1880s-90s, and I received an email from an antique bottle guy, and he gave me the same dates.


 
 Hey pistolpete,

 It's very difficult to date bottles, unless you have them in hand, and it's pretty difficult then, unless you really know the company and it's bottles, and the glass house involved. Notice the link to the above Australian found bottle is dated c. 1880, though they aren't quite sure within 15 years as to when it was excavated. [8D] Little pictures on the internet increases the difficulty several fold.






 This would be a ground throat. This fellow is selling his 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the following thoroughly muddled description. "Dug Civil War era flint glass import cologne bottle with a ground and polished open or broken pontil base. It is embossed LUBIN PARFUMEUR PARIS. It was recovered in a c.1850-60 privy and has some light scratches and stain. The interior of the lip is ground to accept a stopper." From.

 Here's one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that appears to have had after market use.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as something completely different. "Detail of Lubin Parfumeur Paris, note the drill-hole (not shot) on the reverse side (late 19th century)" From UH Hilo.






 "The founder of the Lubin house and the great perfumer of his time, Pierre-Francois Lubin was born in 1774. He learned perfumery from the age of ten in Grasse, and at the age of sixteen Lubin left Grasse for Paris to complete his training under Jean-Lous Fargeon, the official perfumer to Queen Marie-Antoinette. In 1798, Lubin opened his boutique "Au Bouquet de Roses," which he named in honor of Marie-Antoinette's favorite flowers and perfume.

 The creations of the young perfumer were very well-accepted by the fashionable public. Lubin's perfumes were worn by Empress Josephine (the wife of Napoleon I) and Princess Borghese (Napoleon's sister). With the renewal of the Bourbon dynasty in 1815, Lubin's business was supported by the only surviving child of Queen Marie-Antoinette after the revolution, Marie-Therese of France, and her husband and cousin, the Duke of Angouleme, son of King Charles X.. He prompted Lubin to rename his boutique "Aux Armes de France" (Royal Coat of Arms). Lubin was a favorite perfumer of many royal houses of the 19th century, and in 1821 he became the official supplier to George IV, King of England, as well as to Tsar Alexander I of Russia, two years later. During the reign of the last king of France, Lubin finally obtained the title of Official Perfumer to the French Royal Court.

 In January 1844, the House of Lubin came into the hands of Lubin's spiritual heir, Felix Prot, who had trained under Lubin. Prot constructed a modern perfume factory in Cannes in 1873. His son, Paul Prot, a very educated man, worked on international connections and the image of Lubin.  He also built a modern facility in Courbevoie, a suburb of Paris, which was the largest perfume factory at the time. His sons, Marcel and Pierre, took over the house during the 1920s. Nuit de Longchamp was launched and had a great success. It was the golden age for Lubin in the States, until the Great Depression..." From.




From.


----------



## pistolpete (May 17, 2011)

Wow! For a beginner learning this stuff, this is a great forum! I've always been a civil war/history buff, so when I started finding these bottles, I was very excited. The history and info that you and others on this forum are sharing is great, and I thank you! 

 Question: What is the best way to clean these bottles? As you can see, I haven't really tried cleaning them.

 Pete


----------

